# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Artikkeli Herttoniemen satamaradasta julkaistu

## juhanahi

Olen saanut viimeinkin valmiiksi laajan artikkelin Herttoniemen satamaradasta, nykyisestä metron yhdysraiteesta.

Artikkeli löytyy osoitteesta http://www.seisake.net/satamarata3/

----------


## trumanb

Oli muuten hemmetin hieno artikkeli!

Töissähän minä olen, mutta oli pakko silti jäädä herkistelemään ja katselemaan kuvia 80-luvulta ja 90-luvun alusta.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Kiitoksia tuosta. Mahtavaa työtä.

----------


## 339-DF

Yhdyn kyllä täysin edelliseen. Vaikka itse en ole niinkään junaharrastaja, niin tuli kyllä luettua koko artikkeli huolella läpi ja kuvat katsottua. Mielenkiintoinen ja uskomattoman tarkkaa tietoa sisältävä!

----------


## ultrix

Tuo oli kyllä jo sen sortin artikkeli, että Helsinki/rautatiekuumeeni vain paheni.  :Smile:  Pitääkin seuraavan kerran kun on kunnolla vapaa-aikaa käydä Helsingissä ja mennä Ågelista Herttoniemen satamaan vanhaa linjausta myäre.

----------


## killerpop

Jo reilu 2 vuotta sitten, ennenkuin linja 550 aloitti liikennöintinsä, SRS järjesti unohtumattoman matkan Helsinki CRS-Oulunkylä-Viilarintie, jossa mentiin jokunen matka vanhaa satamarataakin.

Aiheeseen liittyviä kuviakin saattaa löytää vaikkapa verkosta niin itse reissulta kuin linjan 550 aloituksesta. Jälkimmäisessä enemmän kuvia Viikin alueelta.

----------

